# New: Sony A7s FF E-mount



## Dylan777 (Apr 4, 2014)

Wonder what is "s" stands for? I'm guessing speedy AF, just like A6000 

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sr5-confirmed-via-multiple-sources-new-a7s-to-be-announced-on-sunday-follow-sar/


----------



## Albi86 (Apr 4, 2014)

Considering it's going to be announced for NAB, I guess it will be something video-related. Maybe 4K?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 11, 2014)

Sony just released this video today, showing high ISO performance of this camera


----------

